# Good resources to learn more about soil conditioning



## teammike (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone know any good resources to learn a little more about soil conditioning? different types of conditioning and their applications etc. Any help would be appreciated. I would like something web based, or a conference of some sort more than just a text book, but i'll resort to anything at this point. Thanks.


----------

